# Exposure compensation issue



## Perio (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello guys, hope all is well. I have a quick question regarding the exposure compensation setting on Canon Rebel T7. We're using camera in dental clinics in a manual mode, ISO100, shutter speed 1/160, f29-32 with an 100mm macro lens and macro ring flash. One of my colleagues got a new Canon Rebel T7 and the photographs appear underexposed. When I half-press shutter release button, it should me that the exposure compensation is set at -3 (at least), but in the menu it's set up at 0. Any idea how I can adjust my exposure compensation to appear at 0 when I half-press the shutter button? Or should we return the camera (it's brand new)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2019)

If you have a flash attached, you have it set to a -3 stop exposure. Just tap on the display and set it to zero.


----------



## Perio (Aug 16, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you have a flash attached, you have it set to a -3 stop exposure. Just tap on the display and set it to zero.



Thanks for the response but it tried that before and it didn't work for me, unfortunately. It says that exposure compensation cannot be changed when in the flash or bulb mode. But even when the flash is off, I can't change exposure in the menu.

This issues is only in the M mode. All other modes are just fine but we have to use M mode due to very narrow aperture settings.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 16, 2019)

Non-flash exposure compensation is only useful in automatic modes. If you use full manual mode (manual ISO, manual aperture, manual shutter speed), there is nothing to apply the compensation to.


----------



## Perio (Aug 16, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Non-flash exposure compensation is only useful in automatic modes. If you use full manual mode (manual ISO, manual aperture, manual shutter speed), there is nothing to apply the compensation to.



I fully agree, and that's why I'm not sure why I'm seeing -3 exposure when I half-press the shutter button and 0 in the menu. Just curious if I'm missing something here or it's the camera issue. Using the same settings on other Canon cameras have always produced properly exposed images. 

It's also not the flash, as we used the flash on another Canon, and we got properly exposed images.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 16, 2019)

Perio said:


> I fully agree, and that's why I'm not sure why I'm seeing -3 exposure when I half-press the shutter button and 0 in the menu. Just curious if I'm missing something here or it's the camera issue. Using the same settings on other Canon cameras have always produced properly exposed images.
> 
> It's also not the flash, as we used the flash on another Canon, and we got properly exposed images.


What you see is likely a hint from the exposure meter. It shows that the image would be grossly underexposed when shot _without_ flash (it is most probably even more than -3, it's just the camera UI does not show bigger underexposure values). If the only light you want to use for the exposure is flash, this is perfectly normal.

We can also see that the _flash_ exposure compensation is set to +2. That means that the illuminated object should be rendered as white, unless automatic "fill flash" adjustment logic kicks in. At your exposure values, it is highly likely that it kicks in.

Or maybe the flash is just not powerful enough to illuminate that particular scene at f32.


----------



## Perio (Aug 16, 2019)

Kit. said:


> What you see is likely a hint from the exposure meter. It shows that the image would be grossly underexposed when shot _without_ flash (it is most probably even more than -3, it's just the camera UI does not show bigger underexposure values). If the only light you want to use for the exposure is flash, this is perfectly normal.
> 
> We can also see that the _flash_ exposure compensation is set to +2. That means that the illuminated object should be rendered as white, unless automatic "fill flash" adjustment logic kicks in. At your exposure values, it is highly likely that it kicks in.
> 
> Or maybe the flash is just not powerful enough to illuminate that particular scene at f32.



Yeah, I've changed the flash compensation to +2 trying to somehow brighten up the image, but it didn't help. Anyway, I guess the best bet will be to send the camera back, since other people don't have the same issue with their cameras. Thanks to all who responded!


----------



## Kannon (Aug 17, 2019)

In manual mode the Exposure compensation scale shows you the under- or overexposure you get with your settings compared to the exposure your camera computed when you half-pressed the shutter button. It is a feature not a bug. If your pictures look underexposed, open the aperture a stop or more (set a smaller number eg f22). And set your flash to manual 1/1 power.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi Perio. 
I think what others have said is absolutely correct, however if you still think you have a problem the first step is Reverting the Camera to the Default Settings, see page 194. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello Perio,

what you show us in the first image is NOT the exposure COMPENESATION. It is just the exposure METERING the camera shows you with the values you dialed in manually.
You should do the following:
Leave the ISO at 100. Change your mode to TV or to AV and dial in the 1/160s or f29 respectively then press the shutterrelease button halfway and see what the camera chosses for the respective second parameter to reach the exposure compensation of zero that you dialed in (shown in your second picture).

the sentence in the camera screen about flash and AEB does not have anything to do with your situation. This applies only if you want to bracket more than one exposure (AEB = auto exposure bracketing) which is not possible with a flashexposure due to the recharge time of the flash.

Frank


----------

